# Put your Pictures to Canvas at www.snurpy.com



## Snurpy (Feb 3, 2009)

All,

my partners and i own a canvas art company where we put memorable photos on canvas for life long memories. please check out my website at www.snurpy.com.  we are offering a 25% discount by using the code 25offv.

if anyone is interested in using us for there business please let me know as we will work out a cost structure.


----------

